# Spooky Tales



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

A place to gather and discuss paranormal happenings, horror movies and all things that go bump in the night.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice!!! ghosts are my fave topic. i was just watching ghost mine its one of the shows i watch regularly!!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay a thread to make me want to give me nightmares! lol.

  What is the old hag?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Yay a thread to make me want to give me nightmares! lol.
> 
> What is the old hag?


It's an occurrence where you awake and are basically paralyzed. I've heard it feels like a weight on the chest and there seems to be a sinister presence about. It's called that due to belief that it is a witch or hag sitting on your chest. I've never had it happen, but have heard it's terrifying.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

so from what i experianced and have read and seen ppl talk about on shows about spirits its basically a demon, angry spirit, or astral traveling soul. It comes to u while your sleeping and sucks your life force from u. it paralizes you and presses down on your chest. it feels like its sucking your soul and life force right from u. once it happened and i felt the room go evil feeling, from my ceiling fell a black form looking like a evil cherub. just a black outline, then it morphed into a black shadow with red eyes and horns. next thing its on me felt like i was having the life sucked out of me i couldnt move, i tried to move scream, i couldnt do anything. felt like my soul was gonna be pulled from my body. i kept fighting and finally it left. the room was normal again and as terrified as i was i was soooooooo exhausted and fell back to sleep. it has come to me again since then and later in life another one in a different form did. its very scary, u feel so helpless


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's an occurrence where you awake and are basically paralyzed. I've heard it feels like a weight on the chest and there seems to be a sinister presence about. It's called that due to belief that it is a witch or hag sitting on your chest. I've never had it happen, but have heard it's terrifying.


it is very scary. its happened to me around ten times. when i was 23 it happened to me a lot. first week i slept at a new bf house it happended every night in bed next to him. i told him he said its just a bad dream bullshit it is lol. think i know the difference. it looked different that time tho. it was more like a evil reeper looking thing in a black smoky clock and skeletal like face with the red eyes still. kinda like the evil things in harry potter; i know that sounds stupid but thats the closest thing i ever seen to it


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> so from what i experianced and have read and seen ppl talk about on shows about spirits its basically a demon, angry spirit, or astral traveling soul. It comes to u while your sleeping and sucks your life force from u. it paralizes you and presses down on your chest. it feels like its sucking your soul and life force right from u. once it happened and i felt the room go evil feeling, from my ceiling fell a black form looking like a evil cherub. just a black outline, then it morphed into a black shadow with red eyes and horns. next thing its on me felt like i was having the life sucked out of me i couldnt move, i tried to move scream, i couldnt do anything. felt like my soul was gonna be pulled from my body. i kept fighting and finally it left. the room was normal again and as terrified as i was i was soooooooo exhausted and fell back to sleep. it has come to me again since then and later in life another one in a different form did. its very scary, u feel so helpless


Oh damn!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

ppl look at me like im totally nuts when i tell them those stories. on celebrity ghost stories a chick who was on baywatch had this happen to her. i have since read books on it and seen many shows were others talk about it. in the south they have called it skin stealers since slave times. i think it was on haunted highway they talked about that. they believed that it was a live persons soul coming to you at night and stealing your life force hence the name. the africans named it that. so its been a belief for a long time


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll be joining this thread just to hear stories!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


>


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

I love that painting its so pretty. and i love that it shows the creepy thing its a good way to show what the old hag is. altho the first one to haunt me was not a female demon rather a male. the second was so creepy there was no telling a sex. just evil.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! Loving the photos. I actually go into very deep sleeps where it feels like I can't open my eyes. I'm fighting with myself or against something else that seems to be holding me down and when I do open my eyes, it's like I'm still sleeping and somewhere other than my bedroom.  Then my alarm clock goes off and I am actually awake. Scariest part is I remember everything and swear throughout the day someone or something has been following me and watching me. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 12, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I'll be joining this thread just to hear stories!


  Me too 
  I love scary movies, documetaries, etc, but I'm not sure if I believe in these kind of things in real life. I t really creeps me out, so I always try to find a rational explanation.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


>


 Love these!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

My experiences have varied and always stemmed from my friends' Rachel & Sarah's family. In the almost 22 years I've known that family, I've witnessed some odd ish. I had always heard stories from their mom and uncle about how things have always followed them around, but never experienced anything until I was about 14. I was over at their house and it was just Rachel and I there (she hopped in the shower) I was in the living room watching TV when I heard footsteps on the carpet behind me, felt that little gust of air that happens when someone walks by and the next thing I knew the little chimes hanging in the knob to the back door where chiming.


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 12, 2014)

Joining to hear some spooky tales!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

wow maybe they are so sensitive to it that they are like a beacon for spirits


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

I love to go to creepy places like cemeteries at night.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> wow maybe they are so sensitive to it that they are like a beacon for spirits


I think so. I've always been closer to their mom (Diana) and their Uncle Gil but have heard all of the other siblings had weird things happen. I've been sitting alone in rooms there and my hair be pulled so hard that my head actually went backward or to the side. Seen several different apparitions appear and vanish, heard voices and seen things just fall for no reason. Creepiest was probably when I was sleeping over in Sarah's room one night and kept hearing a sound like when a cat is going ape in the house running all over the place running around the room. They had no animals at the time. I just kinda laid there wondering wtf was going on, it lasted for about 15 minutes or so and then went totally quiet.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh okay! I've had those too! It started when I was  about 22 I remember I was just sleeping than all the sudden I couldn't move and I tried to scream but I couldn't. I don't get those so much anymore only now again. But only once have I ever felt like something bad was there.  Those just scare me cause I'm scared I'll get trapped there one day just paralyzed and not able to talk. Mine is just sleep paralysis though. I think mine steams from the negativity I've had around me in parts of my life. I think that's when I had them more fequent too.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> I love to go to creepy places like cemeteries at night.


 I hate graveyards even going in day! They scare me. You would enjoy the cemetery here in salt lake. It's super creepy!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Oh okay! I've had those too! It started when I was about 22 I remember I was just sleeping than all the sudden I couldn't move and I tried to scream but I couldn't. I don't get those so much anymore only now again. But only once have I ever felt like something bad was there. Those just scare me cause I'm scared I'll get trapped there one day just paralyzed and not able to talk. Mine is just sleep paralysis though. I think mine steams from the negativity I've had around me in parts of my life. I think that's when I had them more fequent too.


also have u looked into astral travel??? does it feel like your not in your body when it happens or float?


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I hate graveyards even going in day! They scare me. You would enjoy the cemetery here in salt lake. It's super creepy!


and its suppsed to be really haunted there any way. i have seen lots of shows where they go to salt lake. i would have fun!


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> so from what i experianced and have read and seen ppl talk about on shows about spirits its basically a demon, angry spirit, or astral traveling soul. It comes to u while your sleeping and sucks your life force from u. it paralizes you and presses down on your chest. it feels like its sucking your soul and life force right from u. once it happened and i felt the room go evil feeling, from my ceiling fell a black form looking like a evil cherub. just a black outline, then it morphed into a black shadow with red eyes and horns. next thing its on me felt like i was having the life sucked out of me i couldnt move, i tried to move scream, i couldnt do anything. felt like my soul was gonna be pulled from my body. i kept fighting and finally it left. the room was normal again and as terrified as i was i was soooooooo exhausted and fell back to sleep. it has come to me again since then and later in life another one in a different form did. its very scary, u feel so helpless


  Wow it was very similar for me. I could feel the evil so thick in my room and could really feel something being sucked from me. Best way I can explain is like water being poured on me but in reverse. It was frequent as a teen but has only happened a couple times as an adult. Knock on wood.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> Wow it was very similar for me. I could feel the evil so thick in my room and could really feel something being sucked from me. Best way I can explain is like water being poured on me but in reverse. It was frequent as a teen but has only happened a couple times as an adult. Knock on wood.


wow im glad to hear other ppl stories it makes me feel less crazy. and your description is right on. its been a long time for me. im not sure what attracts it, maybe i was weak at the time. i know some ppl experience it in haunted places, but for me it sought me out cuz it went away and hauntings dont go away that easy.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Me too  I love scary movies, documetaries, etc, but I'm not sure if I believe in these kind of things in real life. I t really creeps me out, so I always try to find a rational explanation.


  I'm the same. Although my whole family has seen/experienced things, I haven't. But I'm thankful for that coz I don't know how I would react


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2014)

I am scared of human beings.. lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> also have u looked into astral travel??? does it feel like your not in your body when it happens or float?


 Yes, I've read about that too! I hate that damn thing! I'm glad I'm not the only one, my hubby thinks I'm nuts when I have them. 





Kristin Bacon said:


> and its suppsed to be really haunted there any way. i have seen lots of shows where they go to salt lake. i would have fun!


 Oh yes! That place is pretty scary! I've dragged there in the night and went home crying like a baby cause I was scared. There is a grave that's called "victim of the beast"  that's what it says on the stone. It's apparently a grave of a girl who was possessed and died! It's creepy! I'm getting the heeby Jeebies talking about it. Lol.    





Tahlia said:


> I'm the same. Although my whole family has seen/experienced things, I haven't. But I'm thankful for that coz I don't know how I would react


 My whole entire family has done the same. I've only had tad bits happen not enough to scar me for life. Thank goodness! I think I read that unless something is bad they leave you alone if they know your afraid. Something like that.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am scared of human beings.. lol


HAHAHA! They do have a tendency to be way more terrifying than any spirit.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 12, 2014)

Geez! This thread is gonna make me need to watch Hannah Montana to not be so afraid! I like stories though! Just as long as I'm not watching no ghost show. I wish I could find the website my cousins had that had all kind of images and evps taken all around salt lake. It's scurrry!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Im scared of being in the woods and serial killers running around the woods lol. or like in Deliverance lol


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Geez! This thread is gonna make me need to watch Hannah Montana to not be so afraid! I like stories though! Just as long as I'm not watching no ghost show. I wish I could find the website my cousins had that had all kind of images and evps taken all around salt lake. It's scurrry!


I aint afraid of no ghost!!! jus call ghost busters lol


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Naynadine (Feb 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am scared of human beings.. lol


  True! Humans can be a lot scarier than any ghost could ever be.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> also have u looked into astral travel??? does it feel like your not in your body when it happens or float?


 Is that stuff actually real? I was reading about it


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Is that stuff actually real? I was reading about it


yes it is. it hasnt happened in a long time but when i was a teenager it happened a lot. i remember one night it happened and i was jus floating above my body and next thing i knew i was like floating thru the house. things had been moved around from when i went to bed i started to panic and kept trying to wake myself up. so when i did finally move my hand i jumped outta bed freaked out and went thru the house and my mother had actually rearranged the furniture in the house.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

I reccomend watching the show Dead Files it really is fantastic. also i have some good books i will look at them for names


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 12, 2014)

and paranormal witness is one of the best paranormal shows i have ever seen. check those out!


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> yes it is. it hasnt happened in a long time but when i was a teenager it happened a lot. i remember one night it happened and i was jus floating above my body and next thing i knew i was like floating thru the house. things had been moved around from when i went to bed i started to panic and kept trying to wake myself up. so when i did finally move my hand i jumped outta bed freaked out and went thru the house and my mother had actually rearranged the furniture in the house.


 wtf that's trippy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2014)

My family isn't spiritual, we have always believed that there is an explanation for everything as most people do. But sometimes there are some things that just cant be ignored, am I right? 
  I've had a ton of experiences, so has most of my family. 
  I've floated out of my body, heard my name when no one was there. To much to actually list. 
  I have a question for everyone. When it comes to experiences with the paranormal/supernatural, do you find it has been stronger with your moods or with the death of a loved one?


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My family isn't spiritual, we have always believed that there is an explanation for everything as most people do. But sometimes there are some things that just cant be ignored, am I right?  I've had a ton of experiences, so has most of my family.  I've floated out of my body, heard my name when no one was there. To much to actually list.  I have a question for everyone. When it comes to experiences with the paranormal/supernatural, do you find it has been stronger with your moods or with the death of a loved one?


  I think it def gets stronger with the death of a loved one. I lost 2 close family members a couple months apart last year and felt there was a lot more going on.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 12, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> I think it def gets stronger with the death of a loved one. I lost 2 close family members a couple months apart last year and felt there was a lot more going on.


 I lost a close family member almost two years ago now, but everyone in my house experienced/saw something and I didn't. I wonder why? Maybe coz I'm afraid


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> I think it def gets stronger with the death of a loved one. I lost 2 close family members a couple months apart last year and felt there was a lot more going on.


same for me! Ive lost my family and so much more has happened.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 13, 2014)

I shouldn't be reading these stories before bed lol..when I was a little girl I would wake up and couldn't move my body or speak. I would try so hard to scream and couldn't.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Speaking about humans being scary..when I was a little girl sometimes I would fall asleep on the couch and hear a knock on the window and it would be the tenant with her face pressed up against the window(literally like pushed up against the window)she would do it a lot ..pretty creepy...this would be late at night too..sometimes I would hear the porch gate open and knew she was coming..years later I told my mom about this and she knew about it!!!i felt like she did it a lot too like the tenant knew I was napping there and would knock to see if I would look.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Speaking about humans being scary..when I was a little girl sometimes I would fall asleep on the couch and hear a knock on the window and it would be the tenant with her face pressed up against the window(literally like pushed up against the window)she would do it a lot ..pretty creepy...this would be late at night too..sometimes I would hear the porch gate open and knew she was coming..years later I told my mom about this and she knew about it!!!i felt like she did it a lot too like the tenant knew I was napping there and would knock to see if I would look.



That is freaking creepy!


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do u guys hear sounds in your house and freak out? I hate hearing creaks and cracks! Hell i even hate it when someone knocks on my apt door loudly, too bad we are renting so we cant get a bell lol


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My family isn't spiritual, we have always believed that there is an explanation for everything as most people do. But sometimes there are some things that just cant be ignored, am I right?
> I've had a ton of experiences, so has most of my family.
> I've floated out of my body, heard my name when no one was there. To much to actually list.
> I have a question for everyone. When it comes to experiences with the paranormal/supernatural, do you find it has been stronger with your moods or with the death of a loved one?


i feel both can affect it. but i do know my uncle has contacted me and felt him around. i believe they watch over us and are listening when we want them to. i also believe it was my uncle who whispered my name in the bathroom when i was looking in the mirror last yr on my bday. it is feb 21


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 13, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Speaking about humans being scary..when I was a little girl sometimes I would fall asleep on the couch and hear a knock on the window and it would be the tenant with her face pressed up against the window(literally like pushed up against the window)she would do it a lot ..pretty creepy...this would be late at night too..sometimes I would hear the porch gate open and knew she was coming..years later I told my mom about this and she knew about it!!!i felt like she did it a lot too like the tenant knew I was napping there and would knock to see if I would look.


wtf thats creepy omg!!! did her face leave a print? omg i would be so weirded out


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 14, 2014)

Im watching Resurrection County right now anyone seen this???? Lets jus say it falls into the scary humans category and why i am terrified of back woods and secluded areas...... yikes. when i was driving thru the south i wen thru some places i wouldn't wanna break down in. i hate the idea of being somewhere that no one would hear me scream


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> wtf thats creepy omg!!! did her face leave a print? omg i would be so weirded out


I never looked up long enough to find out lol.. I'm sure it did though


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 15, 2014)

My mom had a friend that passed a tragic way..my mother was running late to the funeral and got a phone call all staticky asking "where are you?" ..my mother thinks it was her friend that passed..gives me chills that story.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 15, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I hate graveyards even going in day! They scare me. You would enjoy the cemetery here in salt lake. It's super creepy!


My cousin who used to work in a cemetery use to say at night something was pulling him out the bed scary oddly when I go to the cemetery to place flowers on  my love ones grave I feel at peace I'm never scared there I'm always in tune with things around me im a little psychic


----------

